# Boot loop ! any help ! :(



## Hanan (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello ,

I've recently setup new ICS ROM this one http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1523174

Then i found it not good and incomplete so i downloaded the original ROM 2.3.3 from here http://www.sammobile.com/

then my tablet hang in SAMSUNG logo ! so i ROOT it with Clockworkmod Recovery and
NOW It just a Black Screen :S :S

Solution i've tried ..
-I install original ROM again .
-Insert external SD card and tried to install ICS ROM again .

Didn't get anything .

There's anyone can help me !


----------



## jteastwood (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/samsung-galaxy-tab/113084-how-restore-vzw-galaxy-tab-stock-dj11.html

need to restore factory firmware, not sure with gtab you have but this is for the verizon model


----------

